# Samurai Suggestions?



## takasi (Feb 6, 2007)

One of my players wants to play a Samurai.   From the PHB2, he wants a soldier background with an 'agent' personality.  Any suggestions for his nation of origin?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 7, 2007)

Ostalin is the most 'Asian' of the campaign saga's nations, though it's more like China after an invasion by the Mongols. Alternately, he could be part of the esteemed elvish warrior tradition; the elvish rulers of Shahalesti have a lot at stake in this conflict. And if you mean the Complete Warrior 'two weapon' samurai, you might emulate the lord of Shahalesti, Lord Shaaladel, who fights with a longsword and a bladed shield designed to look like a long gauntlet that ends in an eagle's claw.


----------

